# Another hiccup?



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

There is a Guest with my IP shown as editing a post.  Hurm.  Does this 'Guest with a user's IP' thing happen only to me?

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

Did you just edit a post?  Open more than 1 browser window?  What Browser are you using and which version is it?

I've gotten it too a few times.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

I created a post, but I didn't edit one.  I had more than one browser window open, but only one was connected to the board.  Maybe that's it.  I'm using Netscape 4.7x.  Every once in a while, I'll use the latest release of Mozilla.  Netscape is my primary browser, however.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

I've encountered problems using Mozzila with the forum.  I think its a javascript issue, not sure.


----------

